

Fake Horoscopes - Crazy Idea (But is it legal?) - cburgdorfer
http://www.fakehoroscopes.com/
Does anybody know if that's legal? ...
======
mixmax
If you believe the faintest in scientific principles all horoscopes are fakes.

Why should this be different?

~~~
cburgdorfer
These horoscopes are actually faked by _you_ , sent to _your friends_
anonymously. That's the difference...

------
smoody
what's crazy is giving out your friend's cellphone number to a service that
fails to mention how they might use that number in the future. Here's a
potential horoscope for you: "I see SMS spam in your future." :-)

